# One-hit-wonder members...



## caseydog

I have seen this on every forum I have been a part of. A new member will post a question, and then vanish, never to be seen again. They don't even reply to answers to their own questions. Poof... gone!

Of course, this has me wondering, "why?" Is there a nefarious reason?

Has anyone else noticed this?

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I think some of them toss up the question on multiple forums, and quit checking once they get an answer somewhere. I guess if they get their answer here, their Momma didn't larn them up right enough to say "thank you".

What makes me wonder are all the people you see in the "Who's Online" page who have never made one post, yet I see those same names regularly. Check their profile page, they've been members for a day or a while, but no posts. The "Who's Online" page always shows them "Private Messenging". Strange...


----------



## Vinylhanger

I always wonder when I get an alert about someone I have never heard of following me on twitter.

The ones that bug me though are the dummies who post some kind of blather drivel on a professional site posting about inane subjects.

It would be like someone here popping up out of nowhere and saying, "Cooking can be used to feed your family, it can also be used to use up food in your refrigerator, or add pizzaz to an otherwise cold meal."  Gag. 

 The internet is so dumb.  Those folks just want a back link, or feed for their website or such.

It's a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> I think some of them toss up the question on multiple forums, and quit checking once they get an answer somewhere. I guess if they get their answer here, their Momma didn't larn them up right enough to say "thank you".
> 
> What makes me wonder are all the people you see in the "Who's Online" page who have never made one post, yet I see those same names regularly. Check their profile page, they've been members for a day or a while, but no posts. *The "Who's Online" page always shows them "Private Messenging". Strange...*



*CG*, I've noticed that too!

I've read so many mysteries that it makes me wonder if that is how international terrorists communicate with each other, what could be safer!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Aunt Bea said:


> *CG*, I've noticed that too!
> 
> I've read so many mysteries that it makes me wonder if that is how international terrorists communicate with each other, what could be safer!!! [emoji38]


Encrypted communications that erase themselves after a set period of time would be safer.


----------



## Aunt Bea

GotGarlic said:


> Encrypted communications that erase themselves after a set period of time would be safer.



I'm sure that you are correct but I enjoy my fantasies!


----------



## Just Cooking

Vinylhanger said:


> I always wonder when I get an alert about someone I have never heard of following me on twitter.
> 
> The ones that bug me though are the dummies who post some kind of blather drivel on a professional site posting about inane subjects.
> 
> It would be like someone here popping up out of nowhere and saying, *"Cooking can be used to feed your family, it can also be used to use up food in your refrigerator, or add pizzaz to an otherwise cold meal."*  Gag.
> 
> The internet is so dumb.  Those folks just want a back link, or feed for their website or such.
> 
> It's a pet peeve of mine.



OMG!!!  That's what I said on the "Why do you cook" thread"..  

Hmmm...  I've never look at the "Who's online" page.. Makes me wonder.. I never sign out so, I imagine it shows me as 'here' 24/7..

Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones

Just Cooking said:


> OMG!!!  That's what I said on the "Why do you cook" thread"..
> 
> Hmmm...  I've never look at the "Who's online" page.. Makes me wonder.. I never sign out so, I imagine it shows me as 'here' 24/7..
> 
> Ross



I also never sign out.  Does my little dot go blank when I leave and turn to green once I return?
I have thought about this before. Thanks Ross.  Maybe I will get an answer.


----------



## roadfix

I think this is pretty common.   
I've done this many times myself.....I'll register, post my question, and get quick answers on automotive, carpentry, landscaping, concrete, or whatever I need from those forums.....   And I usually post quick thank yous and never return.


----------



## Cheryl J

I too think that's odd to see members who have never posted, but are active in private messaging. 

About being logged in, I'm always logged in too, but "hidden".  Mainly because I often only have time to just read a bit, but not answer right away.  If someone has posted something to me or asked me a question and see that I've seen the post, I don't want them to think I'm ignoring it when in fact I've just popped in for a second before flying out the door.  

Like now.  See y'all later!


----------



## TATTRAT

Pretty common, really.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cooking Goddess said:


> What makes me wonder are all the people you see in the "Who's Online" page who have never made one post, yet I see those same names regularly. Check their profile page, they've been members for a day or a while, but no posts. The "Who's Online" page always shows them "Private Messenging". Strange...


It's been a long time on DC, but over the years I've received a few messages from those secret PMers on other sites. The few I've talked to seem to be people have a question, but are either too shy, or have net-aphobia, or are afraid they will get pounced on for posting it.

I also wonder about the people that show up in the "Discuss Cooking on Facebook" area. If you click on some of those links you see people from Thailand, Malaysia, or some other far-off place who probably have never even logged on here. Maybe they think we actually discuss cooking on FB (even though the last post there was from over a year ago).


----------



## dragnlaw

Well I do know from personal experience that I once logged onto a site and asked my question...  the next day I went back and couldn't find my question.  I found the site but not my question...  I felt like an idiot and don't know what went on but I also felt exactly like that as a "one-hit-member" and that the other member there must have just thought that too. 

I also never log out but I don't think my "button" is green unless I'm actually on the page.  Meaning I could have several threads open but only the thread that is on my screen will be green.


----------



## Janet H

Answers:

The* green dot* displays when you are logged into the site and for a few minutes after you stop viewing.  


The *who's online list* displays info about who is logged in and basic info about how many folks are viewing the site but not logged in.  Interestingly the bulk of site views are from this later crowd and they are often viewing info about specific cooking issues.
The who's online list also displays info about spiders - the search engine crawlers from google and yahoo that read public posts so that search engines can return hits on specific queries.

*non-posters:* The bulk of folks who register accounts never post publicly - especially if they find answers to questions already posted.  we call them 'lurkers'

Yes, *homemade cakes* are better than the box mix and often just as fast to make.  Oh, wait... no one asked that.....


----------



## Andy M.

According to our members list, we have 16,144 members.  

Members with one post only = 5,554 (more than ⅓ of all members)

Members with 10 or fewer posts = 13,242  (82% of all members)

There are a lot of "one hit wonders" and the site is supported by a much smaller number of members who devote a fair amount of time to being here.  I would guess this is normal for similar sites.  

I wonder if the other Social Knowledge communities exhibit similar numbers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> I've read so many mysteries that it makes me wonder if that is how international terrorists communicate with each other, what could be safer!!!


I know! My first thought is "they must be up to no good".


----------



## Janet H

Andy M. said:


> I wonder if the other Social Knowledge communities exhibit similar numbers.



Yes, this is pretty typical.


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> ....the site is supported by a much smaller number of members who devote a fair amount of time to being here.  I would guess this is normal for similar sites.



This is the case with all other forums I belong to.    Same folks posting 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Andy M.

Janet H said:


> Yes, this is pretty typical.



Thanks, Janet.


----------



## rodentraiser

I know in my dollhouse forum, people sometimes make a single post to find out how to sell their dollhouse or what the value is or who made it. They're not necessarily interested in becoming an active member of the community or taking advantage of all the tips and hints. They just need the info.

On the other hand, I've lost count of all the people who eventually become chatty members who started their intro with, "long time lurker" before they decided to join in the talk. 

I remember the first time I posted on a forum. It's a lot like the first day of school. It's scary, especially when you have all these people who seem to be experts at what they're posting about. You don't know whether they're going to call you names, encourage you, laugh at you, or what. I think I have 6 or 7 forums under my belt now and it's still scary when I post in a new one for the first time.


----------



## gumbotc

I have to admit I am a lurker. Is that a bad thing? I am on quite often because I enjoy the discussions of the regulars and I like the what are you having for dinner. It is neat to see what other people are cooking. I love to cook so it is interesting to see what and how other people cook. I get the feeling that a lot of the regulars are chefs.


----------



## rodentraiser

gumbotc said:


> I get the feeling that a lot of the regulars are chefs.



Oh, heck no! I don't know about anyone else, but I am as far from being a chef as I am from being a manatee. I can still barely boil water without burning it. 

If you've ever watched a Chef John video - well, I always thought I could make a small fortune if I could make videos of me cooking and call them "Chef John I Ain't". 

I changed my mind because I didn't want to get sued by people who hurt themselves laughing.

And being a lurker means you are doing things the smart way, unlike someone like me who just jumps in and starts running her mouth. You know those people who just dive off of rocks and knock themselves out in the water before finding out how deep it is? Yeah, that's me.


----------



## GotGarlic

gumbotc said:


> I have to admit I am a lurker. Is that a bad thing? I am on quite often because I enjoy the discussions of the regulars and I like the what are you having for dinner. It is neat to see what other people are cooking. I love to cook so it is interesting to see what and how other people cook. I get the feeling that a lot of the regulars are chefs.


No, lurking is not a bad thing. We just get curious about them once in a while [emoji2]

We have a few chefs here, but most of us are enthusiastic home cooks.


----------



## GotGarlic

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm sure that you are correct but I enjoy my fantasies! [emoji38]


Carry on, then  [emoji38]


----------



## dragnlaw

Janet H said:


> The who's online list also displays info about spiders - the search engine crawlers from google and yahoo that read public posts so that search engines can return hits on specific queries.
> 
> :



One day I was searching the forum (not this one but another) and I posed a question.  Anxious for an answer I also put it on google - and the first answer that came up was _my question from my own forum! _ LOL - I found it rather funny!


----------



## buckytom

I don't think I've ever been afraid to post in any forum, but I have been a one or three hit wonder on a few forums when I've been "pounced on" for not understanding enough about a subject to be able to ask a good question. I just didn't go back since it wasn't a good experience.


----------



## buckytom

Btw, lurker surfing is a hood way to pass the time. You get to see what people are searching for, and it often brings up interesting old discussions.


----------



## caseydog

gumbotc said:


> I have to admit I am a lurker. Is that a bad thing? I am on quite often because I enjoy the discussions of the regulars and I like the what are you having for dinner. It is neat to see what other people are cooking. I love to cook so it is interesting to see what and how other people cook. I get the feeling that a lot of the regulars are chefs.



*Is that a bad thing?* Nope. 

*I get the feeling that a lot of the regulars are chefs.* Nope. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

gumbotc said:


> I have to admit I am a lurker. Is that a bad thing? I am on quite often because I enjoy the discussions of the regulars and I like the what are you having for dinner.* It is neat to see what other people are cooking.* I love to cook so it is interesting to see what and how other people cook. I get the feeling that a lot of the regulars are chefs.


It's not bad to lurk, but if you're going to come around you may as well let us know what you're cooking.  After all, that "like to see what others cook" thing goes both ways. You never know when your post might inspire someone else to cook that dish.

To wit, I say speak up boy, speak up:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not a chef, but I have 50+ years experience of cooking...and a lot of mistakes behind me and yet to come!


----------



## larry_stewart

rodentraiser said:


> I remember the first time I posted on a forum. It's a lot like the first day of school. It's scary, especially when you have all these people who seem to be experts at what they're posting about. You don't know whether they're going to call you names, encourage you, laugh at you, or what. I think I have 6 or 7 forums under my belt now and it's still scary when I post in a new one for the first time.



I remember one of the first times I posted on a kayaking forum. Probably the first forum I ever belonged to.  I was nervous since I was a beginner at both ( kayaking and posting), and Im not the most social person in the world.  I lurked for a bit hoping my question would be answered without having to put myself out there.   I experienced a lot of smart enthusiastic knowledgable people with good info.  But I also noticed one or two 'Mr or Mrs know it alls' Who seemed to have an answer for everything, but never asked any questions.  So I waited for the right time and finally posted my question.  Some thing to the affect of which type of kayak should I buy, being that it was my first kayak.  Im sure I went into more detail as far as my experiences, uses, where ID be kayaking ....  Sure enough, the 'Forum  A- hole' responded with a sarcastic " Why don't you get the red one". Basically implying that there are so many to choose from and that my question was very vague.  Being a beginner at the time, I was kinda offended.  Here I am trying to be a new member, putting  myself out there to get advice, and he had to be such a D$%#.   ( the answer was much more obnoxious sounding, I just can't remember, but it was clearly a rude, sarcastic answer).   Problem is, that new members come on to a forum, not realizing the history or previous topic / questions answered, and often ask the same old thing ( that has been discussed 100 times before).  Not their fault, cause its new to them.  But for a more established member to make the poor bastard's ( me)  first experience uncomfortable was a complete turn off.  He could have engaged in a conversation by asking me to provide more info, or giving me a ling to previous discussion topics, websites ...  I mean, the purpose of a forum is to be social and learn from each other.  And a forum will never grow without new members.  So, to make a new member feel inadequate in anyway made no sense to me.  Luckily, others chimed in and provided me with good info .  And yes, my first kayak was red ( not because he said so, but because I liked it).  I was very polite and did not respond to his rudeness, but I'm kinda wishing the 'New Yorker ' came out of me that day


----------



## buckytom

Did you continue to post, or do you still post on that forum, Larry?


----------



## larry_stewart

I continued to post, and was a member for a couple of years.  I didn't want one bad egg to spoil the benefits I could ( and did ) get from being a member.  It came to a point where I got all the info I needed for the level I wanted to achieve.  Kayaking is fun, and I still do it , but its not a passion of mine, like cooking and gardening are.  So now, I rarely fever pay it a visit.


----------



## Just Cooking

yup Larry... every forum has a know-it-all and an a-hole... most times they are the same person...   

but.....    the enjoyment we receive from interacting with the majority of a group makes that one person seem totally insignificant...

Ross


----------



## larry_stewart

Just Cooking said:


> yup Larry... every forum has a know-it-all and an a-hole... most times they are the same person...
> 
> but.....    the enjoyment we receive from interacting with the majority of a group makes that one person seem totally insignificant...
> 
> Ross



Agree 100% but could be intimidating to a newby or a lurker hesitant to make that first post.


----------



## buckytom

Kayaking is great fun, although I almost drowned trying to learn to eskimo roll. But that was in a skirted 'yak.

I've also been followed around in an open top ocean kayak by a small shark off the beach of Sanibel Island.
Had to change my shorts after that one, 

Back on topic, the thing that I've heard far too often on forums is "Google is your friend."

Besides the wisdom and sage advice of experienced folks, the raison d'etre for a forum is the human interaction.


----------



## larry_stewart

buckytom said:


> Back on topic, the thing that I've heard far too often on forums is "Google is your friend."
> 
> Besides the wisdom and sage advice of experienced folks, the raison d'etre for a forum is the human interaction.



Couldn't agree with you more.
Anyone could google anything.  Thats the easy way out, and in some cases , a last resort.

But when I come to a forum and ask advice, what i'm hoping for is the experience and wisdom of others to help answer my question or guide me through a situation.  We all have different backgrounds, experiences, family histories ....and also a personal connection.  Googling is sometimes necessary, but getting the answers and opinions of people you've learned to know, respect  and trust is more valuable ( at least to me, anyway).


----------



## gumbotc

Thanks for the replies


----------



## caseydog

I just responded to a new member with an odd screen name and unusual question. It will be interesting to see if he/she is another one-hit wonder. Hmmmm. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

You did that to a new member here, Casey?


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> You did that to a new member here, Casey?



What, respond? What's wrong with that? I posted an honest response. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Sorry, nevermind, I read that bass ackwards.


----------



## Caslon

caseydog said:


> I have seen this on every forum I have been a part of. A new member will post a question, and then vanish, never to be seen again. They don't even reply to answers to their own questions. Poof... gone!
> 
> Of course, this has me wondering, "why?" Is there a nefarious reason?
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> CD



Eh...I've learned not to put too much emotional equity into my reply posts to them, expecting something back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> Back on topic, the thing that I've heard far too often on forums is "Google is your friend."
> 
> Besides the wisdom and sage advice of experienced folks, the raison d'etre for a forum is the human interaction.



I hate the phrase, too.  Heck, Google brought me here in the first place.  That's how many new members find us.  So yes, Google is their friend and their friend said to try DC there's people there that know stuff.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> ...Back on topic, the thing that I've heard far too often on forums is "Google is your friend."...





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hate the phrase, too.  Heck, Google brought me here in the first place.  That's how many new members find us.  So yes, Google is their friend and their friend said to try DC there's people there that know stuff.



Yes and no.

It is kinda rude to give that as an answer when someone is looking for help. On the other hand, you'd like to think that the person asking made a minimal effort to find the answer to a very basic question for themselves before seeking outside help.


----------



## medtran49

Andy M. said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> It is kinda rude to give that as an answer when someone is looking for help. On the other hand, you'd like to think that the person asking made a minimal effort to find the answer to a very basic question for themselves before seeking outside help.



Exactly.  Many times that's  been the case.  It always reminds me of what my mother would tell me, and what I told my daughter when asking how to spell a word, look it up in the dictionary,  or use the encyclopedia if the question was about info.  What's that old saying about give a man a fish and he eats today.  Teach a man to fish and he eats the rest of his days or something similar.


----------



## Mad Cook

caseydog said:


> I have seen this on every forum I have been a part of. A new member will post a question, and then vanish, never to be seen again. They don't even reply to answers to their own questions. Poof... gone!
> 
> Of course, this has me wondering, "why?" Is there a nefarious reason?
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> CD


They perhaps have their answer but not their good manners.


----------



## larry_stewart

Most the times when I post a question, I have already made somewhat of an effort to find the answer, or just seeking advice from people whose opinion I trust and value rather than getting random info that Ill have to sort out myself.  Or sometimes just using both info as a comparison so I could ultimately make up my mind.  As we know sometimes cooking advice needs to be very specific ( as far as measurements) and other times its matter of opinion , trial and error, experience ...  But if i relied on google or the internet, I'd never have joined any forums, nor would I have met any of you wonderful folks here


----------



## buckytom

I've been guilty of not doing any basic research and just coming here to ask a question. That's a little due to my selective participation in life (aka laziness), but also because asking questions of people is simply more enjoyable than asking them of a search engine.


----------



## Addie

It never occurred to me to look at who is on line or lurking. I would feel like I was spying or intruding on their privacy. 

I also don't consider anyone here my "really close friend". But I know who I would go to if I had a cake question, or a BBQ question, etc. Some folks here are more experienced than I am in certain areas. So I would go to them. Some members are absolutely delightful with their posts. I make it a point to read what they have to say first. CWS is a perfect example with her chicken chronicles. I was sorry to see her stop posting on it. Having lived on a farm as a kid and feeding the chickens, I could very well relate to her trials and tribulations. 

I really enjoy when someone comes along who has a great sense of humor. It often makes my day. Specially if my day is not going the way I want it to. Today's Funny is my life line some days when I need a really good laugh. 

I figure I have enough to read here, without having to spy on who is lurking or on line.


----------



## dragnlaw

Addie I think you are misunderstanding the term "lurking".  Nobody is 'spying' on anybody. Neither the lurkers nor the posters, nor the people who are looking at who is on line.  It is pure curiosity to see who is on line. If you see someone whose posts you admire or like you can see where they are and join them. 

The 'lurkers' are people who have joined but never posted. They just go around and read the various posts but never put in a comment.  And that is fine - I read many posts but don't stick in a comment, usually because I would just be repeating what has already been said. I feel those types of comments just clog up the thread. Sometimes I do of course, especially if I feel strongly about it.


----------



## Cheryl J

+1, dragn, and well said. I don't consider it "spying" at all.  

Addie, this is a public forum and it's a given that whatever someone posts, or is reading about, is out there for public viewing and often *very* helpful.  

I check out 'who's online' pretty often. Just today I scrolled down and saw a guest reading something of particular interest to me today - a cole slaw thread.  I have half a green cabbage and half a purple cabbage to use up and was going to do a search here for different cole slaw ideas, and there it was.  Click, and done.


----------



## caseydog

caseydog said:


> I just responded to a new member with an odd screen name and unusual question. It will be interesting to see if he/she is another one-hit wonder. Hmmmm.
> 
> CD



Three pages of replies from DC members, no follow-up from poster. The question just looks "made up" to me. Ad that to the poster's screen name, and I can't help but suspect we are being played with. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

That's happened before, too, casey.


----------



## roadfix

If it's been under 24 hours I'd give the OP more time to respond.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> That's happened before, too, casey.



Truth. And it will again.  Let it go, Casey.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> Truth. And it will again.  Let it go, Casey.



It doesn't bother me. I am just a very curious person. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> +1, dragn, and well said. I don't consider it "spying" at all.
> 
> Addie, this is a public forum and it's a given that whatever someone posts, or is reading about, is out there for public viewing and often *very* helpful.
> 
> I check out 'who's online' pretty often. Just today I scrolled down and saw a guest reading something of particular interest to me today - a cole slaw thread.  I have half a green cabbage and half a purple cabbage to use up and was going to do a search here for different cole slaw ideas, and there it was.  Click, and done.



I have always been a very private person. And I have always thought that others are also. Even my kids know very little about my childhood. I am very reluctant to answer their questions. One day my oldest daughter asked me about the scar on my knee. I turned around and slapped her as hard as I could. "None of your business" is what I screamed at her. It was from when one of the pigs turned on me and bit me. It left me with more internal scars than anyone would ever see. I later apologized to her and told her I was bit by a pig and didn't want to talk about it. She had the good sense to not ask any more questions. Maybe some day I will tell her the story. The only real happiness I had as a child was always at my mother's side helping her. I loved living on that farm and when they sold it I was heartbroken. To this day when I am in a car and out in the countryside, I get that strange yearning again and again of wanting to go back. 

I think everyone tells of what they would do if they won the Lottery. Well, for me it would be to go back to a life on a farm. A silly wish, since I know it wouldn't be like my childhood with my mother. But I could take a vacation on a working farm that have guests. I would just stay away from the pigs. 

I am not curious to know what other folks are doing. Other than what I read on the posts here. There are certain post I go to first. I get all my DC posts first in my emails. So I click on the ones that have always held my interest. Living here in this building where everyone wants to know your business, drives me crazy. I go out the back door if I am not taking my scooter with me. Just to avoid meeting up with the gossip patrol. When I first moved in here, one of the residents knew my kids when he was a cafeteria worker in the schools. She recognized them when they came to visit me. She had the gall to go to the office and ask what my name was and what apartment I was moving in. Fortunately the manager told her that information was private. Try as she might, over these ten years I have lived here, she still can't find out anything about me except I have two boys who visit me every day. 

I value my privacy. And I try to do the same for everyone else. Some days it is harder than others.


----------



## CraigC

I often  hesitate  to welcome folks  that introduce themselves  because I  get a feeling they are " one hit wonders".  Then there are those  I get a bad feeling  about. The ones with an agenda.  They usually start with " Hi, I'm  doing research" or their  handle suggests they are trying to market something.


----------



## Addie

CraigC said:


> I often  hesitate  to welcome folks  that introduce themselves  because I  get a feeling they are " one hit wonders".  Then there are those  I get a bad feeling  about. The ones with an agenda.  They usually start with " Hi, I'm  doing research" or their  handle suggests they are trying to market something.



The ones selling something don't last 24 hrs. The Mods stop them right in their tracks.

I don't want to be part of any ones research.


----------



## buckytom

Addie, you are the most vocal private person that I have ever met.


----------



## roadfix

My adult daughter is a very private person.   She doesn't do social media or public forums of any kind whatsoever.


----------



## Cheryl J

Roadfix's daughter, now THAT is the definition of a truly private person, in this day and age of social media.


----------



## TATTRAT

roadfix said:


> My adult daughter is a very private person.   She doesn't do social media or public forums of any kind whatsoever.



My better half is the same.


----------



## caseydog

CraigC said:


> I often  hesitate  to welcome folks  that introduce themselves  because I  get a feeling they are " one hit wonders".  Then there are *those  I get a bad feeling  about*. The ones with an agenda.  They usually start with " Hi, I'm  doing research" or their  handle suggests they are trying to market something.



It didn't stop you from welcoming me. 

CD


----------

